
Windyty – wind forecast - lelf
https://www.windyty.com/
======
phillc73
Very nice work. I do think the service could be greatly enhanced by providing
plain English translations of the Airmet forecasts.

As a (somewhat out of practice) pilot I can just about translate for my local
city, Graz, the current TAF:

TAF LOWG 191115Z 1912/2012 35004KT CAVOK TX11/1912Z TNM01/2006Z TEMPO
1917/2001 4000 BR NSC PROB30 TEMPO 1919/2000 1200 FZBCFG NSC

And it is a very nice day here (CAVOK!).

However, for the layperson something like "Light winds from the north, with
clear skies and good visibility throughout the day. A chance of mist and
ground level fog in the evening" might be more useful.

I once saw something like this done with an iOS app, so hopefully there's a
standard translation library somewhere.

